
Show HN: MentSpot – Connecting mentors and mentees - tekkertje
https://www.mentspot.com
======
tekkertje
Hi Maurice here, I built this webapp.

The idea is that instead of searching for hours via LinkedIn, Facebook or IRL
to find a suitable mentor, this app makes it easier to connect with a
potential mentor in just a few clicks.

Would love to hear what you think :)

